# NCIS S12Ep10 "House Rules" OAD 12/16/2014



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

** if you dont know the rules of the road. a date, or episode in the title indicates untagged spoilers in this thread ***

I was never a fan of the letter writing style of story. Maybe it was cause of MASH going to that well too much.

This weeks episode uses McGee writing a letter to his dad to frame the show. He explains a case, and Gibbs rules. There are flashbacks to show previous explanation of rules. But not so many it turns into a clip show.

My favorite parts were
1. The hackers monitoring the old CRT monitors in use in the bullpen. Earlier this year, that was bothering me too, and I found people talking about it on twitter for the past few years. 

2. Calling out the fact that multiple rules are assigned to the same number. And other rules have more than one number. Almost as if Gibbs is making the whole thing up. 

The thing with McGee's dad didn't really hit for me. I was trying to remember what episodes he'd been in. Was it an actor I knew. I couldn't remember at all. Maybe there was something in the first few minutes which I didn't catch. So there was really no emotional impact for me since I didn't know mcgee's dad.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

If you can stand the 90's style webpage, I found a page of rules and sources...

http://www.gibbsrules.com/2013/07/ncis-gibbs-rules-the-complete-list-of-gibbs-rules.html


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I believe McGee's father, who's an admiral, appeared in only one episode although he was mentioned in several. He was played by Jamie Sheridan.

Did McGee in fact get to spend a few days with his father before he died? That's how it sounded to me.

Lately they've mentioned Ziva and now here she is in quite a few clips. Did they have one or two clips of Kate? I think they did, but many of them were so short I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm holding out hope that Cote De Pablo decides leaving was a horrible mistake...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I'm holding out hope that Cote De Pablo decides leaving was a horrible mistake...


Has she actually worked anywhere since she left?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

According to IMDB nothing, except a mini-series coming out next year.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll take Kate back in a second. (I know they killed her, ok let it be her twin sister Katey)


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> I'll take Kate back in a second. (I know they killed her, ok let it be her twin sister Katey)


At least she's working regularly on _Rizzoli and Isles_. Sasha Alexander plays Dr. Maura Isles, and has had that gig since 2010.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, let's leave Sasha on _Rizzoli and Isles_ and bring back Cote.

At least Ziva _can_ come back. Female agents on NCIS have a bad habit of being killed in action. Kate, Jenny, Paula Cassidy, Lara Macy, Michelle Lee. At least E.J. Barrett is still around.

Abigail Borin doesn't count, because she's Coast Guard.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Finally got around to watching this... neat.

And there are two rules that have the same number - though they are often referred to as "Gibbs" and "Franks" versions (of 1 and 3).

The other rules are similar.

Here's the list of rule #'s as they are presented in the episode:



> 39, 3 (Gibbs'), 1 (both versions), 10, 36, 40, 5, 15, 3 (Franks'), 8, 9, 22, 12, 13, 42, 51, and 45


1 was shown in seasons 1 and 4, while 3 in seasons 1, 3 and 9.

36 and 40 are similar - 36 being "If you think you're being played, you are" and 40 is "If it seems someone is out to get you, they are". Similar, but not quite the same.

All the rules are historically accurate too - at least they're consistent (other than 1 and 3) across the series. Of course, I wonder if they writers have a master rulebook or if they just consulted the online database.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Lately they've mentioned Ziva and now here she is in quite a few clips. Did they have one or two clips of Kate? I think they did, but many of them were so short I'm not sure anymore.


They did. Two in particular were 1) a clip of her and Tony in isolation when he got the plague, and 2) her standing on McGee's shoulders to get to a window or something like that. There were maybe one or two other quick ones as well.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

NCIS is one of my favorite shows. I just hope, now that they are into the 12th season, the producers don't start screwing with the show like so many other shows have had happen.


----------

